# 1956 LP Jr. in Halifax



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

Very interesting this one. A few years ago I went to a fellows house in Lunenburg who had a mint condition 56’ LPJ for sale. It seemed too good to be true so we both agreed to have a professional have a look at it. He said it was definitely a nice example but was clearly refinished. I wonder if this is the same guitar? Looks killer either way but a hefty asking price.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm old , but I remember when they could be bought used for about a hundred bucks . Used was cheaper than new , and nobody had come up with the term vintage .


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I believe this is the one that was recently sold out of Capsule for $12k.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Morrow said:


> I'm old , but I remember when they could be bought used for about a hundred bucks . Used was cheaper than new , and nobody had come up with the term vintage .


I remember Leslie West saying he never paid more than $75 for one, and he had a bunch of them.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

That's one for the collector crowd, not for me.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

fogdart said:


> I believe this is the one that was recently sold out of Capsule for $12k.


It is not the same as the ones listed at Capsule recently.

W.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

The replaced tuners but immaculate body cause me to stop for a second and if I was a collector about to drop 14K I would have it properly authenticated like another member suggested.


----------

